# Large crosscut sled



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I am thinking about buildinga crosscut sled to aid in building base cabinets. With the saw blade up to cut 11/2" (3/4 board plus 3/4" sled base) I have about 13" in front of the blade. Looks like I would need 9" (to cross cut approx. 24") plus fence or about another 12". I would also need additional sled base at rear for fence and some additional for balance. Also, I am planning to route out 1/4" of base for an insert so I can install a 1/4" zero clearance insert or a 3/4" dado insert. Has anyone built a similar sled? My normal sled for cutting 16" or less is heavy and take up space. I have never built cabinets before and trying think of ways to make it easy to do repeat cuts and dados.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How about this idea?*

Instead of a sled for your tablesaw, consider this: A wider version for use with a circular saw kinda like a panel saw for cross cutting. Could be made entirely out of wood, without bearings and pipes, it just needs to stay horizontal. It would cut bevels if the saw were set to do that. Sorry about the sketches. When not in use, it's flat and could be easily stored. When used it could be set out on saw horses or a large table. You move the light weight saw instead having to move a heavy sled and the wood. I haven't made one but I did make the large crosscut jig on this post:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/cross-cutting-full-4x8-plywood-sheets-10388/
For dadoes just replace the circ saw with a router mounted to the same size base. bill


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's pics of my large sled. It can handle crosscuts up to 26" wide, and was built using 1/2" baltic birch ply, and mahogany for the fences. It works great, and is dead accurate.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats about what I am looking for. How wide is your sled and about what is its weight? Would you see any problems with routing about 1/4" deep and 1" wide along the blade path so I could use 1/4" inserts for different cuts; dado or cross cut? Also, about how thick did you make the fence and are the runners also made of mahogany?
ThANKS for the picture Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The way that sled is made...*

Why not just space the two sled pieces 1" apart and be done with it? 
"..... Would you see any problems with routing about 1/4" deep and 1" wide along the blade path so I could use 1/4" inserts for different cuts; dado or cross cut? ....."
That dimension is not critical to it's operation, as far as I can tell. Then you can dado to what ever width you need. The wider the material to be cut, the more room you will need infront of the blade to make the sled work. That could be a problem unless you make a front table extension to support the whole thing and that's obviously one of your concerns is the weight. This is where sliding table saws have the advantage for wide stock, as they support the weight in front of the blade. For repetitive cuts to the same dimension this will be a great help.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Bill, not sure what you mean place the 2 sled 1 inch apart. I am just going to build one large sled with a dado cut all the way thru the base. I want some way to use a regular saw blade. That why I will need to put in some kind of insert. I am thinking about using 1/4" plywood. Has Anyone built a combination dado/crosscut sled that can tell me the pit falls?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone, thanks for the help. I found what I was looking for from a link listed on this site. I don't know how to put in a name you can click on to go the site but it is"woodworkstuff.net/CCSMark.html".
You should take a look at this sled.
Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What I said was...*

Why not just *space* the two *sled pieces* 1" apart and be done with it? Then you could put your insert in between the two *pieces* and replace it when necessary. Simple to do, or make the replaceable insert even wider, say 2" or 3". :thumbsup: bill


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

Before you build your sled you may want to check out www.eaglelakewoodworking.com there are two sled plans on this sight that may help you

Good Luck

Kevin


----------

